# Paddle Wheel Engine



## Oldmechthings (Aug 24, 2008)

Several days ago I posted a couple pictures showing the machining of a couple triangular lobed cams for a model river boat paddle wheel engine. The concept for the engine design came from Elmer Verburg's book, ELMER"S ENGINES. His model was listed as an "Educational Model" and was built to demonstrate the particular valve operating mechanism. Elmer's engine was single cylinder, and used a simple flywheel. I elected to make mine two cylinder and to have it drive something that looked somewhat like a paddle wheel. 
  The mechanism is rather interesting to watch in operation, so here is a little video of it running.





Birk


----------



## Philjoe5 (Aug 24, 2008)

Nice video Birk. I am just now planning to build a 2 cylinder model of a mill steam engine so I hope you don't mind if I pump you for some info. 

It will look very much like your configuration without the paddlewheel. I notice you have the valves for the two cylinders operating independently with a common air intake, am I right? Are the cranks offset by 90 degrees?

Any other issues I need to consider? Thanks for any help and

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Oldmechthings (Aug 24, 2008)

Phil
Your right on both counts, Go for it!
My engine was under construction for two weeks, but then is is a simple design.
           Birk


----------



## zeusrekning (Aug 24, 2008)

Very nice I like how the mechanisims seem to run at different speed. Give you a lot more to look at.


----------

